# Low slope metal roof: Sealing cap



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I am looking at a problem with a warehouse type low slope metal roof. Wind or ice dams will cause water to back up to underneath the cap, where years of wind blown rain/crud have caused it to rust out. 

These pictures were taken a while ago, it's not actually snowing here now 
Picture of the cap. It is a metal cap but this section was covered with modbit in an unsuccessful attempt to stop leaks








Picture of the hole. Bend up the cap and tada!








There is about 240ft of cap. What is the best method of dealing with this? I was thinking some sort of spray coating, or sealant.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Lots of caulking, coat it and give them a tail light warranty. Other wise its a redo, be hard to save that now. You could over lay the whole thing with flute fill ad a cover board and a roofsystem of your choice, but im guessing they dont want to spend the money.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

plus one for flute fill and single ply. 

I suppose you could use some uncured epdm flashing membrane and try to patch the hols, but no warranty.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You could also fab metal and do it that way to fill the holes but that would be a big pain in the but. Time and material only on something like that with a good mark up.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Slathering sealant it is then... for the winter. 

I'm recommending a Carlisle Fleeceback system, but that will have to wait until spring and warmer temperatures.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 5, 2011)

I run into a lot of similar situations on these standing-seam metal roofs. In this situation, I would most likely try to sell the customer on a metal roof coating system. (U.S. Ply has an awesome product in my opinion). When sealing the ridge-cap, I'd use a 4" butyl tape (carlisle or karnak) and then 3 course with a quality flashing grade material. 

When it comes to the nice little hole you found underneath the pre-fabbed closure, I would simply screw down a piece of roll metal to cover the hole and then use your tape and flashing-grade material to seal it up. Granted, now we're smack dab in the middle of winter so this option would need to wait for a day where its gonna be above 40 degrees with now rain or snow in the forecast for about 2 days. Hope this helps you out man.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

It got slathered with some Soprema Alsan. Interesting stuff. The gaps were filled with spray foam. 

















This should stop any wind driven rain/snow. This poor old roof doesn't owe anyone anything.


----------

